# JonLevi: Natural Technology



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-29 09:36:44Reaction Score: 1


What’s the synopsis? Could we please get a paragraph of info along with the video.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-30 17:41:12Reaction Score: 6


In the video by Jon Levi, Radiolaria are discussed.
The many natural designs and shapes seem to correlate to modern designs such as star forts, crowns, scepters of all kinds, spears, domes, and geomancy. Given the "Law of Correspondence" in Hermetic Law, there could be some cross pollenization––macro and micro. I do believe the ancients had microscopes. Sound frequency may have played a big part of evolution. Some cymatic sound patterns look similar to Radiolaria.



 “Sacred Geometry in the Single Cells.” This video contains selections from the the film “Proteus”, a documentary concerning the life, work, and philosophy of naturalist Ernst Haeckel, (1834-1919). Haeckel was a German scientist who coined the phrase “ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny” and the terms “Darwinism” and “ecology.” He was first to postulate a “missing link.”


----------

